# Reincorporating Pork Juices question



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2010)

Its been years since I foiled and had a question pertaining to the foilers here.

I guess this question also pertains to individuals reserving the drippings.

When the pork is foiled at 165° if you retain the juices and reincorporate them into the pork, doesn't that make the pork greasier.

Has anyone reserved the drippings, cooled and removed the grease before incorporating into the pork.

I tried reincorporating some of  the juices back into the pork years ago and from what I remember, it was greasier or fatty tasting if that makes sense.

I will use the juice from the "rest" and that seems to work out fine.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2010)

SQWIB- I retain all the juices when I smoke a butt. I drain off all the juices into a glass bowl or measuring cup and place it into the freezer. After 20-30 minutes, the grease has has firmed up and sits on top of the juices. I then remove the fat/grease and then incorporate the juices back into the pulled pork.


----------



## wildflower (Dec 6, 2010)

do the same thing  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 


Dutch said:


> SQWIB- I retain all the juices when I smoke a butt. I drain off all the juices into a glass bowl or measuring cup and place it into the freezer. After 20-30 minutes, the grease has has firmed up and sits on top of the juices. I then remove the fat/grease and then incorporate the juices back into the pulled pork.


----------



## placebo (Dec 6, 2010)

Dutch said:


> SQWIB- I retain all the juices when I smoke a butt. I drain off all the juices into a glass bowl or measuring cup and place it into the freezer. After 20-30 minutes, the grease has has firmed up and sits on top of the juices. I then remove the fat/grease and then incorporate the juices back into the pulled pork.


I used to do it that way until I learned an even more efficient method. Pour the liquid into a zip lock freezer bag and if you hold the bag upright the fat will rise to the top. Then while holding above a bowl or container snip off a small corner of the bag and let the juice drain into the bowl and when the fat gets close just pinch it off and toss.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 6, 2010)

I basically do what Dutch does. I foil around 165°, then when I pull the butts to put them in the cooler I put them in a new wrapping of foil and take the juices from the first foil and put them in the freezer till the fat solidifies on top and remove the fat. Then once I pull the pork I zap the saved de-greased drippings in the micro for a minute to get them warm again and dump them over the hot pulled pork. I also add any addtional juices from the rest period, usually not enough of those to bother de-greasing, so I just dump them right in.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't save any juice until I foil it at 165.

When I foil it at 165˚, I add a few of ounces of Apple Juice, and an ounce or two of BBQ sauce (heated up).

Then after I pull it, I leave it in the same foil to rest in the cooler.

Then after the resting hour or two, I pour the juice off, and put that in the fridge to separate.

The next day, I take a knife and cut the 1/4" thick slab of orange hardened fat off the top in one piece.

I haven't been using that juice on the first sammies, because it hasn't been separated yet, so I've been using that on my reheats.

I just bought a fat separator, but I haven't tried it yet.

Bear


----------



## princess (Dec 6, 2010)

I just did what Dutch said yesterday. It worked nicely.

Next time? I am going to simmer the juices down even further (to almost a demi-glace) and keep them for making stock. Too good & rich to not spread around further.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 6, 2010)

As others have mentioned I reserve the juices and let them sit in the freezer and remove the fat then warm it back up and put it back on the meat.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

Dutch said:


> SQWIB- I retain all the juices when I smoke a butt. I drain off all the juices into a glass bowl or measuring cup and place it into the freezer. After 20-30 minutes, the grease has has firmed up and sits on top of the juices. I then remove the fat/grease and then incorporate the juices back into the pulled pork.


I also do this


----------



## sqwib (Dec 7, 2010)

I was going to do a few butts on the 18th and wanted to try using the juices but felt using them from the start of the cook would have too much rendered fat.

So I  was going to catch the drippings after the butt reached 165° leave unfoiled to 205° wrap, rest, separate grease from drippings then add some back to the pulled pork.

My butts have never needed the addition of the drippings (for moisture anyway).

The main reason I am inquiring about this is because I want to do an Italian Styled Pulled Pork along with my regular PP and felt that this recipe would benefit from the drippings.Below is a post of the recipe I found on line (modified of course).

I 'll post the recipe on another thread for some suggested tweaks.
[h2]Porchetta - Italian Marketplace Slow Roast Pulled Pork Sandwich[/h2]

[h2]Ingredients:[/h2]
6-8 pork shoulder/ Butt, boned, trimmed of fat and butterflied  
3  tablespoons  olive oil  
2 large  onion, peeled and finely diced  
12 garlic cloves, peeled and finely minced  
1/4 cup   fennel seeds  
1/3 cup fresh rosemary leaves, finely chopped  
8 fresh bay leaves, finely chopped  
1  tablespoon  ground cloves  
2 tablespoon Sea  salt  
1 tablepoon  fresh ground black pepper  
ciabatta rolls  
[h2]Directions:[/h2]
Lay the pork on a large chopping board and cover with cling film. With a rolling pin, mallet, or other suitable blunt object, pound the meat as close to an even 1" thickness that you can manage.

Heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil in a frying pan over a medium high. Add all of the chopped onion, half the minced garlic, half the fennel seeds, all of the rosemary and bay, half of the ground cloves, salt and pepper, and cook for 2 to 3 minutes, or until all the fragrance has been released from the herbs and spices. Transfer to a plate to cool.

Spread and rub this mixture over and into the pork, then roll the meat up as tightly and neatly as you can. Tie with kitchen string at intervals.

Mix the remaining ingredients (minced garlic, fennel seeds, ground cloves, olive oil) and rub it over the outside of the pork. Cover it with cling film and refrigerate 24 hours, or at least overnight.

Remove the meat 40 minutes before Smoking to allow it to return to room temperature. Meanwhile, preheat the smoker to 300°F Take the cling film off the pork and place the pork on the smoker grates, slowly bringing the temp down to 250°.

Smoke the pork to an internal temp of150°, wrap in foil and place in roasting pan.

Cook to an internal temp of 205°.

Remove Pork from the smoker wrap in towels and place in cooler and rest for at least 1 hour, meanwhile separate the grease from the drippings
Pull or shred the meat add the reserved drippings serve in warmed ciabatta rolls.


----------

